

Followup to “Not as SPDY as You Thought” - phenylene
http://www.belshe.com/2012/06/24/followup-to-not-as-spdy-as-you-thought/

======
josteink
Basically the whole post can be summed up via these choice quotes:

 _Overall, I disagree with his title, but I don’t disagree with his results_
... _his methodology, it’s mostly fine_

 _Guy tested partial SPDY page loads, not full SPDY page loads. More
specifically, he tested this case: if you upgrade your primary domain, but few
of your other domains, your CDN, etc, how does SPDY perform?_

(followed up with a table showing that this is a very realistic test scenario)

~~~
felixc
Well, not entirely. He also explained that the original test counted sub-
domains that the primary page owner also controls as non-upgraded third-party
ones, whereas someone performing a SPDY roll-out would most likely also
upgrade them. The table then showed exactly how many resources that were
counted as "non-upgradeable" were in fact most likely upgradeable (most or
even almost all of them).

------
newman314
Is the site down?

~~~
tav
Seems to be down here too :(

Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.bel...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.belshe.com/2012/06/24/followup-
to-not-as-spdy-as-you-thought/&hl=en&prmd=imvns&strip=1)

